# New England EV Car Show Event!



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


>


Excuse me. Why is there an east coast copycat version of NEDRA? They sanction events nationwide. I think the interest of EV racing and EV promotion would be better served with a unified effort.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

major said:


> Excuse me. Why is there an east coast copycat version of NEDRA? They sanction events nationwide. I think the interest of EV racing and EV promotion would be better served with a unified effort.


You are confused, but, have a right to your opinion. NEDRA has not sanctioned any events in New England. NEDRA is not "nationwide". The unified effort was discussed, but, an agreement could not be reached. ECEDRA is here to promote EV racing. Please do not call ECEDRA a "copycat version", that is nonsense. The East Coast Electric Drag Racing Association operates in Chapters and allows expansion. NEDRA does not.

We (ECEDRA) do not attack NEDRA, so try the same respect.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> an agreement could not be reached.


I wonder if that has anything to do with your behavior.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

major said:


> I wonder if that has anything to do with your behavior.


LOL, your a funny guy. Having fun?

I wish NEDRA a wonderful future! Willing to work with them anytime. Maybe when the smoke clears we could sanction an event together in the Midwest, NEDRA Teams 'vs' ECEDRA Teams. Just picture the publicity!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I wish NEDRA a wonderful future! Willing to work with them anytime.


Except last month apparently.


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> You are confused, but, have a right to your opinion. NEDRA has not sanctioned any events in New England. NEDRA is not "nationwide".


My friend, as you said NEDRA is not nationwide, BUT IT IS WORLD WIDE.

Albano


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

albano said:


> My friend, as you said NEDRA is not nationwide, BUT IT IS WORLD WIDE.
> 
> Albano


Great I hope they do expand.


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> You are confused, but, have a right to your opinion. NEDRA has not sanctioned any events in New England. NEDRA is not "nationwide". The unified effort was discussed, but, an agreement could not be reached. ECEDRA is here to promote EV racing. Please do not call ECEDRA a "copycat version", that is nonsense. The East Coast Electric Drag Racing Association operates in Chapters and allows expansion. NEDRA does not.
> 
> We (ECEDRA) do not attack NEDRA, so try the same respect.


How's this for "the same respect":
Except for the fact that you initially "copied" word for word our Charter, racing classes and rules, as well as artwork from one our well esteemed members. I too wish you good luck in bringing out EV racers. But stealing copyrighted material is not the way to do it. And you continue to "attack" NEDRA by stating that we do not expand. We expand where we have members who want to race. And we have indeed sanctioned races on the East Coast for 10 years before you arrived. 

Again I do still wish you luck in your endevours, however continuing these attacks on NEDRA will likely get you nowhere, really fast.

Mike Willmon,
NEDRA, President


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

.. oh yeah Ron, where'd you get that motor design on your logo posted on this thread... looks "exactly" like a Chip Gribben design that I have seen from years ago. I am assuming you have his permission to rip his designs.

Mike Willmon,
NEDRA, President


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. That's funny, I thought NEDRA stood for New England Drag Racing Association. That shows you how much I'm interested in the topic. 

I can imagine it's hard for anyone trying to form a single sanctioning body to see it break away like this. But that has nearly always happened with almost every association, most notably in sports. In the end, things will sort themselves out with the winner gaining the most sponsors and having better organization. Best of luck to both.

One thing though, it's that smoke coming out of the ECEDRA car tailpipe? I like the one below better


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Mike,

Please explain to us all why your organization continues this "attack campaign" against ECEDRA? We have not scheduled our events in any state that you had past events, we have not scheduled any dates that would overlap your event dates. In regards to "stealing" information that is a misconception of the truth. Doug (ECEDRA VP) explains what happened with NEDRA and ECEDRA in the early stages:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/ecedra-association-51315.html

Now, you know we have our right to our opinion. Our opinion is NEDRA has not sanctioned one race in the North East. Yes, you have santion many years at DC and Florida (which you cancelled this year). Your organization is based out of the west coast and 90% of your events are out west, so why attack another organization expanding in the East? Do you feel you own all EV drag racing? The NHRA and IHRA do not attack each other.

ECEDRA has a different set of goals and rules, we promote then hope to recruit. All I hear from NEDRA is "we have not sanctioned events there because the lack of drivers". ECEDRA disagrees with this form of expansion, we prefer a more aggressive plan to expand.. We will hold an event even if there are only two racers, our goal is to recruit by example. 

We will refrain from mentioning NEDRA again, we hope you and your board members can do the same. Good luck in ev racing and contact us is you ever want to sanction a joint event.

Ronald Adamowicz
President
ECEDRA



electrabishi said:


> .. oh yeah Ron, where'd you get that motor design on your logo posted on this thread... looks "exactly" like a Chip Gribben design that I have seen from years ago. I am assuming you have his permission to rip his designs.
> 
> Mike Willmon,
> NEDRA, President


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Mike,

ECEDRA's new logo was designed by:

Jay Reason
Phone | 203.435.1021

www.thedistance.net
www.myspace.com/blackenedhardcore
www.shopshogun.com
www.brandnamedude.com

I will pass your comments to him. I am sure he will appreciate your professionalism. Chip is not the only artist who can draw an electric motor and a car. We find your continuous attacks against ECEDRA hideous behavior.

Ronald Adamowicz
President
ECEDRA



electrabishi said:


> .. oh yeah Ron, where'd you get that motor design on your logo posted on this thread... looks "exactly" like a Chip Gribben design that I have seen from years ago. I am assuming you have his permission to rip his designs.
> 
> Mike Willmon,
> NEDRA, President


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> The NHRA and IHRA do not attack each other.


So if one is interested in the best record, say for TF, ET and looks it up what happens? IHRA has listed Clay Millican at 4.484 seconds. NHRA has Tony Schumacher at 3.771 seconds. And who knows if anybody else out there has some other sanctioning body posting records.

Would it not be better to have only one rule book and one record book?


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Mike,
> 
> ECEDRA's new logo was designed by:
> 
> ...


And I find your dividing attitude about NEDRA in the comments you continue to put out in public ridiculing "US" for not coming to your front door to race. We have always catered to our members, and if there are enough folks in an area to warrant a sanctioned race, we gladly do so. You make it sound like NEDRA is only a west coast deal. Might I remind you that prior to my arrival as president, the NEDRA President was from Ohio. And he still races all over the East Coast. Maybe quit complaining about NEDRA and get your own car out there for people to see and you might start getting some respect. And also you will never be let to rest if you continue to claim other peoples art work as your own. Stealing artwork, hacking it up into your own logo is as bad as plagiarism... and that my friend is what is unprofessional and no I will not stand for it. And just so you know why I do this, its so the people will know the truth and not just the garbage you feed to them.

Maybe let the viewers decide:

To compare, here is Chips artwork

http://www.powerofdc.com/2010_tshirt_front_comp.pdf

And check out the motor on the cartoon on your homepage

http://www.ecedra.com/

You (or your friend whom you were nice enough to post his phone number) ripped his motor and colored it in. If your friend can draw such a cool car, then ought he be able to draw his own motor too? They are not really that hard to draw on your own. But the simple fact it was precisely copied from Chip's work suggests some other things about character that viewers might also be able to discern.

You may think I am unprofessional for saying it. But think what you will, and let your viewers do the same.

Mike


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Mike,
> 
> Please explain to us all why your organization continues this "attack campaign" against ECEDRA?
> .....
> ...


Because of snide comments like this? Maybe? 



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> .... my friend I am the owner of: www.GeoMetricMoving.com What I make in one month most make in one year. Our Association has done more in the past month for the East Coast than NEDRA has done in 10 years. Our address is on out website, feel free to stop by and see us in action.
> www.ECEDRA.com


Notice you are claiming the "East Coast" in this post. Now you know this is not true Ron. Lets not start questioning folks professionalism lest you look in the mirror first.

Mike


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Mike,

Your continuous hideous attacks against ECEDRA, me and now our artist is a disgrace to the racing industry. We have been nothing but open with your organization from day one. We have never tried to "divide" NEDRA, we have always wished NEDRA the best. Your controlling attitude toward EV racing shows your real intentions. 

In regards to "my own car" both my EV race cars will be completed by March 2011, feel free to meet me in Ohio or ? and we can settle this pissing match you have started on the track. We also want people to see the truth, that is why I posted our artist's contact information. Our artist sent me over 20 different styles of his EV dragsters, I picked this version for our new logo. We will have seperate logo's for each event scheduled, I am sure you will claim Chip owns all them also. 

Everyone can see what your trying to accomplish with your continuous attacks against another EV Association. Trust me, I am receiving EV emails daily with requests for more information, and if you didn't notice we have sponsorship. We have also been in talks in our area with major corporations looking to promote their products through ECEDRA. You should try the same, maybe you can receive some funding and hold more events. 

AGAIN, I will state publicly we are not here to hurt NEDRA, we are here to promote EV Drag Racing on the East Coast, maybe this time it will sink in? But, I doubt it. 

Ronald Adamowicz



electrabishi said:


> And I find your dividing attitude about NEDRA in the comments you continue to put out in public ridiculing "US" for not coming to your front door to race. We have always catered to our members, and if there are enough folks in an area to warrant a sanctioned race, we gladly do so. You make it sound like NEDRA is only a west coast deal. Might I remind you that prior to my arrival as president, the NEDRA President was from Ohio. And he still races all over the East Coast. Maybe quit complaining about NEDRA and get your own car out there for people to see and you might start getting some respect. And also you will never be let to rest if you continue to claim other peoples art work as your own. Stealing artwork, hacking it up into your own logo is as bad as plagiarism... and that my friend is what is unprofessional and no I will not stand for it. And just so you know why I do this, its so the people will know the truth and not just the garbage you feed to them.
> 
> Maybe let the viewers decide:
> 
> ...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Mike,

Yes, I did post "East Coast" what is wrong this stating my opinion? I truly believe if NEDRA promoted more on the East Coast they would have more EV Racers. That is my professional opinion coming from 20 years in promoting my own company. 

I can see if ECEDRA was claiming the same about the west coast, but, we are not. We see your organization has spread successively in the west, and congratulate your for this. The east coast has received minimal attention. But, don't worry yourself about that, ECEDRA will hold many events in our east coast. 



electrabishi said:


> Because of snide comments like this? Maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*SAE International*
Monday, November 1, 5:30 p.m.
107 Seldon St. Berlin, Conn.
_Preparing for Electric Vehicles_ 
Event Pictures!


*New England EV Event*
Sponsored by *NEEAA* & *ECEDRA
*770 Newfield Street
Middletown, CT. 06457
Date: November 14th, 2010
Time: 9am to 5pm

 _*AMPS Gone Wild*_ _*Event*_ 
EV Drag Racing 
will be held on April , 2011
at RaceWay Park Dragstrip 
in Englishtown, NJ

*High Voltage EV 
*Drag Racing Event 
will be held in May 7th, 2011 
at Lebanon Valley Speedway
1746 US Route 20
West Lebanon, NY 12195 
_*
EV Dragster Mania! 
*_Drag Racing in PA 
Numidia Dragway 
on June 25th, 2011.
10 Dragstrip Rd. 
Numidia, PA 17820
​

*Two more events July and Aug to be published withing days keep watching!*


----------

